# sun rash



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

I have Graves Disease. Had the radioactive treatment. I have been feeling a lot better. I am having some other weird symptoms. For one for about a month now when I go in the sun I get a rash. It started on the top of my lower arms. It moved to the inside of my elbows. My mom said it was a sun rash. So I decided to see if it was true. I laid outside with the back sides of my arms facing the sun. 1 hour later I had a rash on that side. Today I wore shorts in a canoe and got sun on the top part of my legs. The rash is still on my arms and itches. It goes all the way to my shoulders on both arms. Also I have really dry, red eyes. Could this all be related? Could I have another autoimmune disease. I am scared. What is happening to me? Also have pain in my knees for the last month. I have lost weight, but have been kinda trying. Don't really have much of an appetite most of the time. This rash is really getting to me though. Anyone, help?!?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You might want to get tested for Lupus and avoid the sun. Best to you.


----------

